# Hintergrund android zentrieren?



## Dwayne1988 (6. November 2011)

Gibt es diese möglichkeit? So das man den ganzen hintergrund sieht und nicht seitlich scrollen muss weil er abgeschnitten wird? Jemand vielleicht Ahnung?


----------



## PEG96 (6. November 2011)

Also bei meinem SGS II kann ich beim auswählen auswählen, ob es zentriert sein soll oder nicht


----------



## Dwayne1988 (6. November 2011)

Also hier kann ich es nicht er verteilt die wieder ich möchte die bilder aber auf der arbeitsfläche gelockt haben und nicht zerstückelt.


----------

